

Yahoo Boss moving to a paid model - btipling
http://searchengineland.com/yahoo-boss-switching-to-paid-model-in-early-2011-52589

======
btipling
I wonder what this will mean for DuckDuckGo. More ads? Shut down? :/

~~~
ydant
The person (epi0Bauqu) behind DDG has commented previously that this is a
positive thing for him in that it means Boss is an established/supported API
now.

Specifically:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1727829>

